# Installer Linux dans un container



## Nikware (13 Août 2022)

Bonjour/soir,

Je parcours régulièrement les posts pour améliorer mes connaissances du monde Apple, et je dois dire que la lecture fait du bien pour palier à mes connaissances minimalistes, je suis un 'newbee'.
Dans mes dernières lectures j'ai découvert la possibilité d'utiliser des containers, en lieu et place du partitionnement.
J'ai donc fait des tests sur mon dernier MacbookPro 16', en installant pour test, Monterey dans un container (L'Os principal étant encore Catalina d'origine).
Tout fonctionne parfaitement, et cela me permet de faire des tests avant de passer a l'upgrade.

J'en arrive à ma question qui est de savoir si il est possible d'installer Linux dans un container, et si oui, comment procéder sans faire d'erreur.
En effet, lors de la demande du choix de la partition à utiliser, je bloque.

Faire l'installation dans un container est-elle un bon choix, ou vaut-il mieux le faire dans une partition dédiée?

Merci de continuer à m'éclairer, et à m'instruire.


----------



## maxou56 (13 Août 2022)

Nikware a dit:


> J'en arrive à ma question qui est de savoir si il est possible d'installer Linux dans un container


Bonsoir,
Dans un conteneur APFS, non ce n'est pas possible.

Linux est pour quel usage?
Sinon tu as aussi la possibilité de virtualiser Linux par exemple avec VMware 12 (qui est gratuit pour un usage personnel)


----------



## Nikware (13 Août 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Dans un conteneur APFS, non ce n'est pas possible.
> 
> Linux est pour quel usage?
> Sinon tu as aussi la possibilité de virtualiser Linux par exemple avec VMware 12 (qui est gratuit pour un usage personnel)


Merci pour la réponse.
La virtualisation ne me convient pas, je vais donc partitionner le SSD.


----------



## LaJague (15 Août 2022)

Je pense que tu utilises mal les conteneurs qui ne servent pas à installer juste un os, préfères la virtualisation ou le multiboot


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Je pense que tu utilises mal les conteneurs qui ne servent pas à installer juste un os, préfères la virtualisation ou le multiboot


Je crois qu’il parle de conteneur APFS (c’est-à-dire une partition, disons) et pas un conteneur au sens de Docker.

Quoi qu’il en soit, il est effectivement parti pour du multiboot.


----------



## Nikware (16 Août 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Je crois qu’il parle de conteneur APFS (c’est-à-dire une partition, disons) et pas un conteneur au sens de Docker.
> 
> Quoi qu’il en soit, il est effectivement parti pour du multiboot.


C'est effectivement cela.
Plusieurs Os dans des 'containers' APFS pour faire des tests, et partitionnement pour Linux, donc multiboot.
Comme mon MacBook Pro est un T2, je cherche la bonne version Linux qui sera acceptée, et fonctionnelle.


----------



## ericse (16 Août 2022)

Nikware a dit:


> Plusieurs Os dans des 'containers' APFS pour faire des tests, et partitionnement pour Linux, donc multiboot.


Pour que Linux puisse être installé dans un volume APFS (je suppose que c'est de volume que tu veux parler, plutôt que de conteneur), il faudrait 1) que Linux puisse lire APFS, et 2) que le boot loader puisse booter depuis APFS. Je crains qu'on en soit encore loin.


----------



## Nikware (16 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Pour que Linux puisse être installé dans un volume APFS (je suppose que c'est de volume que tu veux parler, plutôt que de conteneur), il faudrait 1) que Linux puisse lire APFS, et 2) que le boot loader puisse booter depuis APFS. Je crains qu'on en soit encore loin.


Ce n'était qu'une question.
J'ai bien compris qu'il faut passer par le partitionnement, ce que j'ai fait.
Pour ce sujet, problème résolu.


----------

